# limbsaver products



## Razor Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

This is not a bashing thread , just expressing my concerns .
    Is it just me having trouble with the butt pads made by them , am i doing something wrong or what .
    What  i am having a problem with is the butt pads on a couple of my guns . The encore pad is " melting " away , its sticky and chunks will just roll off . I stand the guns up in my safe on a rubber pad , but stand them muzzle down , the pad is not touching anything at all . Even if i stood them pad down , rubber against rubber should not be a problem . When i clean , i go to extra trouble to not get anything on the stocks .I remove them .
    I had a remington 700 cdl that had the R-3 pad , i think its made by limbsaver if i am not mistaken . I am not bashing them , but will replace them with another brand soon . Any suggestions ????


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 8, 2009)

*Limb Saver Recoil Pad*

Razor ime not haveing any problems with any of mine


----------



## germag (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen some reports that the Limbsaver pads have a tendency to react with the carpet in a gunsafes and just generally deteriorate. From what I can gather they got a bad batch of rubber....apparently if you call them they will replace the pad.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 8, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> This is not a bashing thread , just expressing my concerns .
> Is it just me having trouble with the butt pads made by them , am i doing something wrong or what .
> What  i am having a problem with is the butt pads on a couple of my guns . The encore pad is " melting " away , its sticky and chunks will just roll off . I stand the guns up in my safe on a rubber pad , but stand them muzzle down , the pad is not touching anything at all . Even if i stood them pad down , rubber against rubber should not be a problem . When i clean , i go to extra trouble to not get anything on the stocks .I remove them .
> I had a remington 700 cdl that had the R-3 pad , i think its made by limbsaver if i am not mistaken . I am not bashing them , but will replace them with another brand soon . Any suggestions ????



X-Coil 

Kickeeze


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys , i will call them . 

I first had the remington to react , it was set on the carpet , but the encore was put in the safe after i replaced the carpet with the rubber pad . Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 10, 2009)

I called Limbsaver today , and they were more than happy to send me a new one at no charge . They said they had some that had a  bad batch of material in them , but now they have gotten the problem fixed .  Scott


----------

